# Just took my NREMT EMT-B exam (2nd time)



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

Well comparing the first time to this time, It seemed much harder.  The first time I took it I stopped at 120.  This time it stopped in the 70's, i don't remember the exact number but it was in the 70's.  I got a repeat question like four times, but I answered it the same way every time.  I even checked to make sure I answered it correctly from my book and i did.  

Well I am freaking out a bit, because I had a lot of medical questions and the test ended in the 70's.

I studied everyday for the past 5 weeks, using my book, skills sheets and emtprep.com.  I hope it all helped.  I am just not sure if I passed or not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2015)

You probably did fine.  And if not... You get 4 more tries!!!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck. I'm sure you did fine. You have said you have been studying. 

And don't listen to anyone who tries telling you wether you passed/failed based on the number of questions. 
On my medic NREMT  I got stopped in the 60's. Everyone told me I had to of been cut off because I "failed so miserably and had no hope of recovery" (they were very supportive as you can see).  Everyone said you had to have a minimum of 70 questions to pass. 

Long behold- I passed. With less then 70 questions on my first try ( I had some choice words for everyone who made a point to cause me anxiety of "failing"until I got my results)

Trust your knowledge. Only you know how well you know the material. No one will be able to say wether you passed or not based on your # of questions.


----------



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Good luck. I'm sure you did fine. You have said you have been studying.
> 
> And don't listen to anyone who tries telling you wether you passed/failed based on the number of questions.
> On my medic NREMT  I got stopped in the 60's. Everyone told me I had to of been cut off because I "failed so miserably and had no hope of recovery" (they were very supportive as you can see).  Everyone said you had to have a minimum of 70 questions to pass.
> ...



Thank you...yeah I kept getting repeat questions that got me nervous.  It was regarding sucking chest wounds.  I remembered my skills steps and answered it the way I studied.  I came home and checked and yep glove hand comes before occlusive dressing.  Plus I kept getting the same question about a choking patient coughing forcefully and what to do.  I just answered them the same each time.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironically enough I just posted something on one of the forums about using your gloved hand. Lol



What did you answer about the hiking patient? Encourage patient to continue coughing?


----------



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Ironically enough I just posted something on one of the forums about using your gloved hand. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> What did you answer about the hiking patient? Encourage patient to continue coughing?




Yes, encourage the pt to continue coughing forcefully, funny this time I seem to get a lot more Medical questions though and some that I never heard of before.  That makes me nervous


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

National registry is a giant mind ****.

I thought my national registry was ridiculously easy. I thought I had to of failed because it shouldn't of been so simple. I guess I just got lucky. It's a big pool of questions they pull from and I think luck was on my side that day. I have heard of some of the questions others have gotten and been shocked. 


Some of the hardest tests I have taken are written EMS-Paramedic tests during application processes for jobs. Those tend to have a lot of drug calculations and questions related to treatment based on their protocols. 

So always get a company's protocols and review them before applying. That's my personal advice. Lol


----------



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> National registry is a giant mind ****.
> 
> I thought my national registry was ridiculously easy. I thought I had to of failed because it shouldn't of been so simple. I guess I just got lucky. It's a big pool of questions they pull from and I think luck was on my side that day. I have heard of some of the questions others have gotten and been shocked.
> 
> ...




Yeah, its frustrating because what can be a hard questions for one person my not be considered hard on the exam.  It just seemed like there were a lot of medical questions this time for me.  Which to me I think medical is the hardest category, but again that's just me.  I'm hoping that the exam considered those as hard questions and I got some of them right, putting me at a better chance of passing and the reason I got cut off in the 70's


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

machestnut said:


> Yeah, its frustrating because what can be a hard questions for one person my not be considered hard on the exam.  It just seemed like there were a lot of medical questions this time for me.  Which to me I think medical is the hardest category, but again that's just me.  I'm hoping that the exam considered those as hard questions and I got some of them right, putting me at a better chance of passing and the reason I got cut off in the 70's


We all have different strengths. I personally love medical. But that's because I like patho-physc. People tend to do better in areas that interest them. 


Always study the sections that dis-interest you most. Even if you feel confident in those sections. Because I can guarantee the less a section caught your attention, the less information you absorbed/remembered from it.


----------



## machestnut (Mar 27, 2015)

Woohoo, just found out that I passed.  Amazing feeling, now never stop learning and get out there and help others.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Imperfectionperfect92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Glad you passed... I took mine on the 10th...it stopped me at 70.... I won't know if I passed or failed until Monday.. It's driving me nuts...


----------

